# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  Vấn đề khi cài đặt Window

## noithatductinh

mình có 1 cái notebook mà không hiểu sao nó không vào win được(chắc win bị hư).nên mình đã dùng đĩa win để cài đặt lại(win xp service pack 2).nhưng sau khi cài đặt xong thì nó bắt phải reboot để tiếp tục cài đặt window nhưng khi reboot xong thì nó lại làm lại từ đầu*format ổ đĩa-->copying setup files rùi bắt reboot,mình đã thử đủ cách nhưng nó cứ bị vậy mãi,có ai biết chỉ mình với,thanks nhiều:angel_not:

----------


## bietthugeleximco

hi lỗi này thường xảy ra ở những nguyên nhân sau .bàn phím bị bẩn quá vì có bụi ẩm ướt lọt xuống phía dưới hoặc kẹt phím 
trước tiên hãy kiểm ra cho mình những phím sau f3 . f6 . f8 .f12 .f2 enter xem có bị kẹt phím nào không nhé .sau đó thì vệ sinh bàn phím lại 
dùng xịt hơi xịt nhẹ cho hết bẩn phía dưới .(nhẹ nhàng thôi , vì bàn phím laptop rất mỏng manh nếu bị bật phím lên là rất khó lắp )

lỗi này cũng xảy ra với phần cứng : thứ nhất là do ổ cứng là chuẩn sata win xp sp2 thì không hỗ trợ sata do đó không thể cài win được .bạn phải dùng sp3 hoặc tích hợp ich8 cho win để có thể nhận dạng ổ cứng .hoặc vào bios chuyển về dạng ide .
thứ 2 là do ram lỗi gây ra hiện tượng khởi động quay tròn .bạn tháo một ô phía dưới đáy laptop sẽ thấy thanh ram .rút ra lau sạch phần chân đồng rồi cắm lại có thể sẽ khỏi .

----------


## ringhn9x

bạn ơi mình nghĩ là do lỗi thứ 2 rồi vì lỗi thứ 3 và lỗi thứ nhất mình đã kiểm tra và hoàn toàn không thu được kết quả,bạn có thể hướng dẫn chi tiết cho mình về lỗi thứ 2 được không? [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## tanphatdoor

bạn chỉ cần down một bản win sp3 là có tích hợp chuẩn sata cho nó .bên dưới box operating system cũng có nhiều bản win lắm bạn xuống đó mà down .còn nếu bạn muốn tích hợp vào bản win bạn đang dùng thì xem hướng dẫn đây :

*mô tả :*
hiện nay rất nhiều máy tính (laptop nói riêng và pc nói chung) xảy ra tình trạng khi boot từ cd-rom xảy ra tình trạng không nhìn thấy ổ cứng (hdd) trong khi boot. nguyên nhân do chúng ta sử dụng ổ cứng sata nên đòi hỏi bộ cài windows tích hợp driver ich9 để nhận dạng được ổ cứng sata trong khi boot. bài viết này tôi được 1 người bạn send cho ở file word nên không rõ nguồn. xin được post để mọi người tự tạo cho mình 1 đĩa cd tự boot đươc cho các loại máy
*chuẩn bị:*
- nlite phiên bản mới nhất.
- đĩa cài đặt windows xp.
- driver cho sata, trong ví dụ trên nó nằm ở đường dẫn c:\program files\intelintel matrix storage manager\driver.

1. sau khi download file iata85enu.exe về, chạy để cài đặt trên một máy khác, nó sẽ cài vào thư mục c:\program files\intelintel matrix storage manager. trong thư mục này có 2 thư mục con cần chú ý là *driver* và *driver64*.
2. sử dụng nlite
downloads phan mem nlite tai: http://www.nliteos.com
nlite có khá nhiều tính năng để add thêm driver, hotfix, service pack,… vào bộ cài đặt của windows. tuy nhiên trong trường hợp ở đây, ta chỉ hướng dẫn việc thêm driver cho bộ cài đặt windows.
sau khi download, cài đặt nlite và chạy nó. giao diện như hình 1 (click vào ảnh nếu muốn xem full size)
​ *ấn next* để tiếp tục.
​ ở bước này, cần 2 thao tác:
1- xác định đường dẫn đến bộ cài windows xp. bước này cần cho đĩa cài windows vào ổ cd và dùng nút *browse* để chọn ổ đó. trong ví dụ này, chọn ổ e.
2- sau khi chọn ổ chứa bộ cài windows, sẽ xuất hiện hộp thoại như sau hình 3
ở hình 3 ấn ok để xác định một folder cho nlite copy bộ cài windows xp vào đó để thuận tiện việc chỉnh sửa​ trên hình 4, chọn folder, ví dụ *c:\wxp-nlite*. sau đó nhắp ok để xác nhận. sau bước này, nlite tiến hành copy bộ cài windows vào folder *c:\wxp-nlite*
*[replacer_img]trên hình 5 sẽ có thông báo status của việc copy, khi việc copy hoàn tất, xuất hiện hình 6.*
*[replacer_img]trên hình 6, sau khi copy hoàn tất sẽ có thông báo về bản windows mà bạn sử dụng. ở bước này, nhắp next để tiếp tục*
*[replacer_img]hình 7 là thông báo load last session. bước này nhắp next để tiếp tục*
*[replacer_img]hình 8 là các lựa chọn của nlite. ở bước này, chọn drivers và bootable iso, sau đó nhắp next để tiếp tục.*
*[replacer_img]hình 9 cho phép thêm driver cho sata. nhắp chuột vào nút insert. khi đó có 2 lựa chọn là single driver và multiple driver folder. chọn single driver (hình 10).*
*[replacer_img]trên hình 10, lựa chọn đường dẫn đến thư mục chứ driver (chứa file inf). xem lại mục 2.1 và chọn đường dẫn trong ví dụ này là c:\program files\intel\intel matrix storage managerdriver**.*

*khi chọn đường dẫn trên, sẽ xuất hiện 2 file .inf. click vào file* *iaahci.inf*, sau đó nhắp nút *open* (hình 10).
*[replacer_img]hình 11 là danh sách các driver mà nlite đọc được từ file iaahci.inf. bước này giữ phím ctrl và dùng chuột để chọn tất cả các lựa chọn (như trên hình), sau đó nhắp next để tiếp tục.*
*[replacer_img]sau bước ở hình 11, nlite sẽ quay trở lại màn hình như hình 9 với danh sách các driver được thêm. nhắp next để tiếp tục.*

*[replacer_img]sau khi nhắp next ở hình 12, nlite sẽ kiểm tra các thông tin dự định chèn vào bộ cài windows xp, sau đó sẽ có thông báo apply chnages như hình 13. bước này nhắp yes để xác nhận. nlite sẽ tiến hành việc chèn thêm driver nói trên vào bộ cài windows xp.*
*[replacer_img]khi kết thúc việc chèn thông tin, nlite sẽ thông báo kích thước tổng cộng của bộ windows xp (xem có đủ 1 đĩa cd hay không), kích thước phần driver, kích thước phần chèn thực tế như hình 14. nhắp next để tiếp tục.*
*[replacer_img]hình 15 là bước cuối cùng, cho phép ghi thư mục c:wxp-nlite ra đĩa cd hoặc thành file iso có thể khởi động được, cài windows xp.*

*ở bước này nên chọn mode là* *create image*, gõ nhãn đĩa vào ô *label*, sau đó nhắp nút *make iso* để thực hiện việc tạo file iso.
*[replacer_img]khi tạo file iso, sẽ được hỏi đường dẫn, tên file iso như hình 16.*
*[replacer_img]hình 17 là quá trình tạo file iso. kết thúc bước này ta sẽ được một file iso có bộ cài windows xp đã chèn driver. khi đó có thể dùng active@ iso burner để ghi file iso ra đĩa cd*
*dưới đây là file iso của đĩa xp sp2 đã được tích hợp sẵn ich9. các bạn down về và burn ra đĩa để cài đặt ( đã update ngày 10/04/2009 )*
*download*

*phần 1 phần 2 phần 3 phần 4 phần 5 phần 6 phần7*

----------


## viet1234

bạn ơi bạn sửa link file iata85enu.exe dùm mình với,đường link down bị lỗi [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
khi mình click vào link đó thì nó hiện ra bảng như thế này:

bạn sửa giùm mình nhé,thanks nhiều [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## Binhboong92

máy bạn có bản ghost nào không vậy ?
bạn bung ghost để khắc phục lỗi đó coi sao.

----------


## khaseven

mình đã thử bung ghost rùi nhưng dùng đĩa boot còn kok được chứ bung biếc gì[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])
@tuanthiem_vn2812:đã giúp thì giúp cho trót chứ[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
link file bị hư kìa[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img](

----------


## nguyen_chien

mình đã thử bung ghost rùi nhưng dùng đĩa boot còn kok được chứ bung biếc gì[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])
@tuanthiem_vn2812:đã giúp thì giúp cho trót chứ[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
link file bị hư kìa[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img](

----------


## chan

bạn ơi mình đã download file iata85enu.exe nhưng cài đặt thì nó hiện ra bảng như thế này

bây giờ phải làm sao đây[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## handucquan

thôi để cho nhanh thì mình úp luôn cho các bạn bản win xp hỗ trợ sata luôn đây này .khỏi phải làm cho mất công nữa 

download :
*windows xp sp3 corporate edition x86 april 2010 sata hf fs*



download links (hf):
http://hotfile.com/dl/54977079/09fc430/xp_sp3_.part1.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/54977120/f07cb21/xp_sp3.part2.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/54977158/14f1a76/xp_sp3.part3.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/54977211/7fe9866/xp_sp3.part4.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/54977256/a21c586/xp_sp3.part5.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/54977312/f76d076/xp_sp3.part6.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/54977338/612f727/xp_sp3.part7.rar.html 

download links (fs): 
http://fileserve.com/file/bzakrmu 
http://fileserve.com/file/bttgh8y 
http://fileserve.com/file/yfar5m3 
http://fileserve.com/file/wc4ww9u 
http://fileserve.com/file/zjfxkuw 
http://fileserve.com/file/ksftyve 
http://fileserve.com/file/gdqha8p 
 thu, 15 jul 2010 18:23:41 +0200

----------


## blogwhey1

ơ tuân thiem ơi..mình hỏi cái...win xp sp 2 ko hộ trợ chuẩn sata ak???
cài là lỗi như trên hu?? lạ nhj?? bây h đang dùng win 7 nhưng hòi trươc mình cài win xp sp2 có lam sao đâu nhj??? mình dang dung ổ sata mu???

----------


## ykhoapasteur

bạn ơi bây giờ down hết về rùi phải làm sao nữa[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
đánh đĩa kiểu nào đây,mình biết nhưng mình sợ lộn quá đi mất[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
bạn giúp mình 1 xi nữa nha,thanks bạn nhiều[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## baloenglish.2015

> bạn ơi bây giờ down hết về rùi phải làm sao nữa[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
> đánh đĩa kiểu nào đây,mình biết nhưng mình sợ lộn quá đi mất[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
> bạn giúp mình 1 xi nữa nha,thanks bạn nhiều[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]


sau khi down về rồi bạn nối các part đó lại với nhau để tạo thành một file iso .sau đó dùng nero ghi file iso đó ra một cái đĩa cd trắng .ghi xong rồi thì cài thôi





> ơ tuân thiem ơi..mình hỏi cái...win xp sp 2 ko hộ trợ chuẩn sata ak???
> cài là lỗi như trên hu?? lạ nhj?? bây h đang dùng win 7 nhưng hòi trươc mình cài win xp sp2 có lam sao đâu nhj??? mình dang dung ổ sata mu???


bạn có chắc không ? mình chỉ sợ là máy bạn chạy vẫn bình thường nhưng nó ko phải chuẩn sata mà nó đã bị chuyển thành ide trong bios rồi .

----------


## truyenthongbaoson

haizz~ mình đã làm như bạn nói rùi,down trọn bộ về rùi,đánh ra cd rùi,setup rùi mà nó vẫn bị như vậy,vẫn cứ==>format==>copying files==>reboot,bây giờ mình không biết phải làm sao đây nữa[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------

